
Bowing to pressure, PepsiCo withdraws its lawsuit against Indian potato farmers - rustoo
https://www.businessinsider.in/pepsico-withdraws-its-lawsuit-against-four-indian-potato-farmers/articleshow/69156061.cms
======
gingabriska
But I think it's so bad. What if same farmers come up with a new type of
potato then PepsiCo will be able to grow it too using the same logic

If you don't respect others property rights, others will not respect yours
either.

Ofc, big companies can always give exclusive contracts to small farmers who is
willing to grow the protected type of potatoes their competitors use.

That said I don't believe it will hurt PepsiCo a lot since the brand moat
they've doesn't rest on a specific type of potatoes, not like after this event
local chips producers will be neck to neck with PepsiCo.

